# Long Clawson Tunnel (from the North), Lecicestershire, July 2017



## HughieD (Aug 1, 2017)

Last time I did this place earlier in the year I was a bit pushed for time and it is quite a long tunnel. Hence I missed the north portal. So to put this right I set off to see it. Finding the north entrance to the tunnel is much more difficult than approaching from the south but find it I did in the end. 

Won't do the history bit as I did it before. You can find it HERE with my original report. 

Hence let's get straight on to the pictures:


img1320 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1327 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1326 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1322 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1329 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1333 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8925 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1336 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1337 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1339 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1343 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1356 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 2, 2017)

Great set hughie.i do love these old railway tunnels


----------



## smiler (Aug 2, 2017)

Enjoyed that Hughie, good sharp pics, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Aug 2, 2017)

Cheers guys. Can't beat a bit of tunnel action (ooer missus)


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Aug 3, 2017)

Some great shots Hugie, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice work Hughie 

One of my old favourites this one
Got some glorious photos here in the snow a few years back


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 3, 2017)

Nicely captured hughie, I must start to have a look at a few more of these


----------



## Rubex (Aug 3, 2017)

Great set HughieD


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 3, 2017)

Great stuff.... Done this from the Landyke Lane end. The former infilled cutting down to the south portal and got covered in cow poo. Great tunnel to walk, minus the horrible palisade gates BR Residuary seem to supply old tunnels these days.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 4, 2017)

Black Shuck said:


> Great stuff.... Done this from the Landyke Lane end. The former infilled cutting down to the south portal and got covered in cow poo. Great tunnel to walk, minus the horrible palisade gates BR Residuary seem to supply old tunnels these days.



Cheers mate. But are you sure about the pallisade gates?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 5, 2017)

Wonderful ferny brickwork, Thanks HD I enjoyed lookin


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 30, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Cheers mate. But are you sure about the pallisade gates?


MINUS the palisade gates Hughie!


----------

